# Return to Golf in Scotland



## CliveW (May 16, 2020)

Following on from my previous thread that was locked, I have heard a rumour from a fairly reliable source that Nicola will be letting us out to play from the 25th May. Let's hope it's true this time and not another false alarm.


----------



## Siolag (May 17, 2020)

The top story in this mornings Sunday Times Scottish section is suggesting we will hear on Tuesday. 25th would be brilliant.


----------



## Doh (May 17, 2020)

Hope you are all able to get out soon, I went for my first game in seven weeks on Friday I certainly appreciated it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

that would be nice, but not holding mey breath


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

Name your source please, or at least give us an idea of their position.


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2020)

I hope golf reopens there soon.  I also hope you get better definition than in Wales which reopens golf tomorrow.

so far there are the following opinions on travel..

1. You must walk to the course as driving to exercise is not allowed.
2. You can drive locally.  No definition of local is given, but driving from Cardiff to Porthcawl is quoted as not local.  

anyone’s guess...


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			I hope golf reopens there soon.  I also hope you get better definition than in Wales which reopens golf tomorrow.

so far there are the following opinions on travel..

1. You must walk to the course as driving to exercise is not allowed.
2. You can drive locally.  No definition of local is given, but driving from Cardiff to Porthcawl is quoted as not local. 

anyone’s guess...
		
Click to expand...

Playing golf may provide exercise but the main point is for playing your sport.  Have they actually said you cannot drive to your club?  Are clubs not allowed to open their car parks?

Is Wales like Scotland where the roads are getting busier by the day? I went past a B&Q the other day, the car park was absolutely full and the queue was much bigger than I've seen at any supermarket.


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...ith-golf-tennis-and-fishing-back-on-lxh38mdcm


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Name your source please, or at least give us an idea of their position.
		
Click to expand...

Head greenkeeper at a top East Lothian course.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Head greenkeeper at a top East Lothian course.
		
Click to expand...

Dunbar?


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Dunbar? 

Click to expand...

You might think that, but I couldn't possibly comment!


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

Where is it you play Clive?  Gullane, NB?


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

I'm a member at Blairgowrie, but regularly play Dunbar and Gullane.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I'm a member at Blairgowrie, but regularly play Dunbar and Gullane.
		
Click to expand...

Love Blairgowrie.  Rosemount is the best inland course in Scotland in my book.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

Assume you play Dunbar via our reciprocal deal?


----------



## chasf (May 17, 2020)

Hopefully 25th as its holiday Monday


----------



## HankMarvin (May 17, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Following on from my previous thread that was locked, I have heard a rumour from a fairly reliable source that Nicola will be letting us out to play from the 25th May. Let's hope it's true this time and not another false alarm.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard the very same thing from someone who I think knows what's going on behind closed doors so with that in mind I have just booked 14 days of golf at Gleneagles so fingers crossed we get a definite decision next week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 17, 2020)

I think it has been the Scots Government's intentions to 'loosen the stays' towards the end of May.
At least that was my reading of what they have been saying for the last month.


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Assume you play Dunbar via our reciprocal deal?
		
Click to expand...

No. I have a friend who is a member.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Name your source please, or at least give us an idea of their position.
		
Click to expand...

Your source which was golden said we'd be golfing weeks ago?


----------



## NearHull (May 17, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I'm a member at Blairgowrie, but regularly play Dunbar and Gullane.
		
Click to expand...

Played Blairgowrie seven or eight times in the Scottish Pairs comps, mainly Rosemount but have played the Lansdowne.  Both very good courses and always in excellent condition.  The time that we played Lansdowne , there was an elite amateur comp on the Rosemount, we watched them drive off on the first in absolute awe, recall a +5 handicapper taking on the dogleg first with a rescue, he must have had a chip to the green for his second.  Us mere mortals struggling to get a driver to the dogleg to take a fairway wood to the green(and stretching it).


----------



## CliveW (May 17, 2020)

Watching the kids playing the Junior Ryder Cup made me feel inadequate.


----------



## NearHull (May 17, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Watching the kids playing the Junior Ryder Cup made me feel inadequate.
		
Click to expand...

I recall that we played it a week behind them.  It demonstrates the quality of the Rosemount as one of the top courses as used for such a national comp.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Your source which was golden said we'd be golfing weeks ago?
		
Click to expand...

Could you find that post for me please?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 17, 2020)

Hearing the same thing myself as well and the weather is set fair towards the end of next week


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Name your source please, or at least give us an idea of their position.
		
Click to expand...

lets hope clives Source is more reliable than yours


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			lets hope clives Source is more reliable than yours

Click to expand...

I need to see this post of mine before I will hold my hands up and apologise.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Could you find that post for me please?
		
Click to expand...

Sure May 2nd #1143.

I believe you were getting all giddy about May 11th. And i questioned the date saying I had not heard that date through two channels you replied you'd be very disappointed if your source had made it up.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			I need to see this post of mine before I will hold my hands up and apologise. 

Click to expand...

see Jacko's post


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sure May 2nd #1143.

I believe you were getting all giddy about May 11th. And i questioned the date saying I had not heard that date through two channels you replied you'd be very disappointed if your source had made it up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks and apologies.

It was a pro at the club who said to my mate that "he had been told course was opening on 11th".

So yes, I am right annoyed about that and me now looking like an eejit.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Thanks and apologies.

It was a pro at the club who said to my mate that "he had been told course was opening on 11th".

So yes, I am right annoyed about that and me now looking like an eejit. 

Click to expand...

well done for admitting you were wrong..... now about all those other posts?


----------



## ger147 (May 18, 2020)

Sounds like 1st June being pencilled in for a return to golf being played in Scotland.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Sounds like 1st June being pencilled in for a return to golf being played in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I think some holidays may be submitted in the near future


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2020)

A slap in the teeth once again for Scottish golfers.
@CliveW - have a work with your source 

Why tell us we'll be told on Thursday - just tell us now.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2020)

After the report in the Sunday Times saying golf could start as early as Tuesday I did feel for the first time dissapionted hearing the news today. 

Another 2 weeks will be not much overall but it's frustrating.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 18, 2020)

If she says this Thursday that restrictions will be lifted (1st phase) the following Thursday 28th, does that mean the courses can open that day? I hope so.


----------



## Siolag (May 18, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			If she says this Thursday that restrictions will be lifted (1st phase) the following Thursday 28th, does that mean the courses can open that day? I hope so.
		
Click to expand...

Or at least that weekend would be good. I expect our Greens staff will get it all sorted so we could play the next day.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 18, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Or at least that weekend would be good. I expect our Greens staff will get it all sorted so we could play the next day.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## Jacko_G (May 18, 2020)

What will be - will be.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What will be - will be.
		
Click to expand...

Except if it won’t. Or if I find a time machine. Whichever comes second.


----------



## Mick68 (May 18, 2020)

Sank to a new low tonight - my daughter had us doing a tik tok dance. Come on Nicola ffs a man can only take so much!


----------



## Waitforme (May 18, 2020)

Was out and about today , nice sunny afternoon , passed Edzell , Kirrie , Alyth , Blairgowrie , Forfar ,Montrose and of course they were all deserted apart from the greenstaff out tending the sward. 
Couldn’t  help but think how ridiculous it was given that supermarkets are busy , people passing each other in the street etc.
Come on Nicky .....


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2020)

There may be more info after 1215 today


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			There may be more info after 1215 today
		
Click to expand...

As Jacko says , Que Sera Sera, but fingers crossed.


----------



## Siolag (May 21, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			As Jacko says , Kay Sera Sera, but fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Every golfer in Scotland will have their fingers crossed. 

Its been raining this morning, so that may be a sign golf is on the way back.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 21, 2020)

I was out running today and pulled my hamstring, golf must be imminent (well 1st June in my opinion).


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Every golfer in Scotland will have their fingers crossed.

Its been raining this morning, so that may be a sign golf is on the way back.
		
Click to expand...

COURSE STATUS: closed due to covid19.  Open tomorrow.

*tomorrow*

COURSE STATUS: Closed due to flooding


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			COURSE STATUS: closed due to covid19.  Open tomorrow.

*tomorrow*

COURSE STATUS: Closed due to flooding
		
Click to expand...

Prophet of doom


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2020)

Looks like we're defo back playing on the 28th


----------



## C&R (May 21, 2020)

About time


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2020)

woop woop - we can get back to the agony of golf


----------



## Tommy10 (May 21, 2020)

Will that be playing on 28th or will be a day (or a few) after that?


----------



## jamiet7682 (May 21, 2020)

Buzzing.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2020)

Now for the mad rush to get a tee time


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			No guarantees yet. Today's statement is just the plan and not all phase 1 measures will come into place at the same time - actual confirmation and dates will be given on the 28th
		
Click to expand...

The reporter just said on BBC Scotland golf could be played on the 28th.


----------



## KenL (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			No guarantees yet. Today's statement is just the plan and not all phase 1 measures will come into place at the same time - actual confirmation and dates will be given on the 28th
		
Click to expand...

Yes, more delay possible.  I am not expecting to play in Scotland before June.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			Yes, more delay possible.  I am not expecting to play in Scotland before June.
		
Click to expand...

I concur, reckon play will start on June 1st. Need to dig out my annual leave form


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2020)

Very much doubt there will be golf on the 28th itself as we need to wait for the formal statement to be delivered in parliament at 12:30pm on Thu 28th. And presumably there will then be the follow-up message from Scottish Golf with the date courses can re-open.

But nearly there, allowing myself to get excited at long last.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2020)

Excellent news whenever it starts.

It felt odd yesterday standing on the 5th tee at Silloth looking over the Solway towards Southerness which is 8 miles as the crow flies knowing there was no golf over there.

Just remember folks, golf is hard and even harder when you have not played for weeks


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2020)

Looking good but still scant on details. Just need to wait on r&a, sgu and individual clubs now then. Play will be subject to hygiene so there’s going to be some variations across courses and clubs I imagine.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That might be the case but it isn't what the FM said.

I still can't download the actual document to see the details.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I thought perhaps a case of poor reporting.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Italian outcast (May 21, 2020)

Although I've been too occupied with other stuff to restart..i may start to play here next week

As a special offer to all my fellow countryfolk - i will be happy to host any of you at my club until yours are open 

Guests from Gleneagles and North Berwick are particularly welcome - reciprocity is not necessary but we are all gentlemen here


----------



## Jacko_G (May 21, 2020)

As i said what will be will be.

I finish up on June 1st for 3 weeks. Could be perfect timing. I better crack on with my garden "make over" in case i get the urge to hit a wee whit baw about in the next week or two....


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2020)

Only concern that I can see is the 'in your local areas' bit. Are you going to be hit with a similar travel restriction for golf as Ireland have


----------



## KenL (May 21, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Only concern that I can see is the 'in your local areas' bit. Are you going to be hit with a similar travel restriction for golf as Ireland have
		
Click to expand...

I will be using my cloaking device on my car.


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

No mention of restrictions as to whether or not 2, 3 or 4 balls or if visitors will be allowed. Perhaps that will be up to each individual course.


----------



## KenL (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			No mention of restrictions as to whether or not 2, 3 or 4 balls or if visitors will be allowed. Perhaps that will be up to each individual course.
		
Click to expand...

I expect golf Scotland will provide guidance to courses.


----------



## jamiet7682 (May 21, 2020)

My club have already stated 2 balls for phase 1.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			I expect golf Scotland will provide guidance to courses.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s only guidance I assume that individual courses can set 2/3 or 4 balls if they want to.


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The general advice is that "local area" refers to roughly 5 miles but that isn't going to be rigidly policed. I'm walking distance to my course so not an issue for me but will be interesting to see the extent to which that is applied.

I'm certainly going to visit my mum as soon as we're allowed to meet another household in their garden and that's 60 miles or so.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a story earlier today about police in Ireland checking number plates in golf club car parks to see whether the registered address for the vehicle was within an acceptable distance of the club


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

just checked our (Nairn)booking system, not a single time before 7PM until the 12th June


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That would be interesting. Lots of loopholes in that method I think.

My other half is an obsessive outdoor swimmer and has been missing that during the lockdown. Her nearest swim spot is 5.8 miles away and she's (rightly I think) decided that will be OK. The next is 6.4 miles, she's not sure about that one. And another favourite is about 13 miles which she's decided she still won't do.
		
Click to expand...

This is the story

https://www.thegolfbusiness.co.uk/2...b-that-some-members-traveled-too-far-to-play/


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just checked our (Nairn)booking system, not a single time before 7PM until the 12th June

Click to expand...

Our booking sheet isn't active yet. Three courses to pick, I wonder how quickly it will get fully booked.


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

It'll be a bit of a bummer if anyone books for a tee time on 28 - 31 May only to find that the courses don't open until 1 June!


----------



## Grant85 (May 21, 2020)

I'd imagine the 'not all things will start next Thursday' was more a reference to the likes of health and child care provisions. 

I reckon golf will be on next week. Hopefully Thursday, but certainly by Friday.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Our booking sheet isn't active yet. Three courses to pick, I wonder how quickly it will get fully booked.
		
Click to expand...

our start sheets are full now and have been for weeks. 

our roll up group was asked to cancel all the long term bookings (they play every, mon, wed and fri) only for other people to just book multiple times, some have two or even 3 times a day


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I'd imagine the 'not all things will start next Thursday' was more a reference to the likes of health and child care provisions.

I reckon golf will be on next week. Hopefully Thursday, but certainly by Friday.
		
Click to expand...

At least greenkeepers have a week's notice to have courses ready by then.


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			our start sheets are full now and have been for weeks.

our roll up group was asked to cancel all the long term bookings (they play every, mon, wed and fri) only for other people to just book multiple times, some have two or even 3 times a day

Click to expand...

Our online booking is only ten days in advance.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Our online booking is only ten days in advance.
		
Click to expand...

ours is three, if i'm quick at 6PM i might be able to get a time on the 12th June


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2020)

Just checking one of our entry sheets for saturday 30th may and there are some highly dubious interpretations of "local" going on.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			our start sheets are full now and have been for weeks.

our roll up group was asked to cancel all the long term bookings (they play every, mon, wed and fri) only for other people to just book multiple times, some have two or even 3 times a day

Click to expand...

The club should be scrubbing out any existing bookings now there is a date to start play again and setting some 'rules' in place around how the booking system is going to be run. For example ours is currently only operating 48 hours ahead and members are asked to limit games to a max of 3 a week and play weekdays if you are not working.

I suspect your booking system will be closed down shortly to make the changes necessary to set it up around the guidelines for starting intervals and player numbers. If you can't get a tee time until the date you mention I would be appalled.


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

But what if your nearest course is over five miles away? Loads up here are more than 20 miles away.


----------



## Grant85 (May 21, 2020)

Yes - I'd imagine courses will be very busy given no one has played since early March and a lot of people will still be on furlough, not to mention it will be likely restricted to 2 balls 10 mins apart.


----------



## PaulS (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			our start sheets are full now and have been for weeks.

our roll up group was asked to cancel all the long term bookings (they play every, mon, wed and fri) only for other people to just book multiple times, some have two or even 3 times a day

Click to expand...

Real classy membership doing that - no thought for their fellow members.

Club should delete all bookings and then only allow a specific amount during the week whilst it’s 2 balls.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Lots of people are going to ignore this so will need a degree of enforcement if it's going to happen. Assuming it's a genuine need for this restriction how about clubs allowing members to "pair off" with those from other clubs so people get access to the courses they live near?
		
Click to expand...

We'll see. I'm hoping the unions, trust and clubs do this sensibly with some sort of sanctions for people who take it too far. One name I see is resident in Glasgow... 10 or 20 miles is I suppose within reason but 70? Nah.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Real classy membership doing that - no thought for their fellow members.

Club should delete all bookings and then only allow a specific amount during the week whilst it’s 2 balls.
		
Click to expand...

i can feel a snotty email coming on


----------



## Robster59 (May 21, 2020)

Our club hasn't opened up BRS yet as it's waiting for direction from the Golfing authorities.  I imagine it will be a bit of a bun fight then.  I'm hoping they will manage it so that people don't play silly buggers.  I've got 4.5 days holiday to take before the end of June so if need be I'll take some time off during the day if that's the only slot I can get.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It says you'll be able to meet one other person from another household outdoors.
That was exactly the same as us in 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 so highly likely that golf will follow suit, ie 2 balls.
		
Click to expand...

Where did it say you could meet one  person from another household? I heard you could meet one other household , no mention of numbers.


----------



## abjectplop (May 21, 2020)

My club has booking from 1st June onwards for 2 balls and 9 holes only.


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

Hot off the press from Scottish Golf...

https://ocs-sport.ams3.cdn.digitaloceanspaces.com/sg/2020/05/Return-to-Golf-FINAL.pdf


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Where did it say you could meet one  person from another household? I heard you could meet one other household , no mention of numbers.
		
Click to expand...

From the Scottish Gov. publication...

https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...otlands-route-map-through-out-crisis/pages/4/ 

*"Seeing family and friends: *We are planning in this phase to change regulations to permit people to use public outdoor spaces for recreational purposes, for example to sit in a public space. We are also planning for *one household** to meet up with another household outdoors*, in small numbers, including in gardens, but with physical distancing required."


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			From the Scottish Gov. publication...

https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...otlands-route-map-through-out-crisis/pages/4/

*"Seeing family and friends: *We are planning in this phase to change regulations to permit people to use public outdoor spaces for recreational purposes, for example to sit in a public space. We are also planning for *one household** to meet up with another household outdoors*, in small numbers, including in gardens, but with physical distancing required."
		
Click to expand...

My understanding of one household is that everyone in that household could meet up with everyone else from another household, other wise why would they not word it ‘one householder’


----------



## CliveW (May 21, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			My understanding of one household is that everyone in that household could meet up with everyone else from another household, other wise why would they not word it ‘one householder’
		
Click to expand...

That's how I understand it too. It would mean you can meet family members rather than just individuals as long as they all lived in the one house.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Hot off the press from Scottish Golf...

https://ocs-sport.ams3.cdn.digitaloceanspaces.com/sg/2020/05/Return-to-Golf-FINAL.pdf

Click to expand...

So we can play 3 or 4 balls at the clubs discretion if all come from 2 households


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Hot off the press from Scottish Golf...

https://ocs-sport.ams3.cdn.digitaloceanspaces.com/sg/2020/05/Return-to-Golf-FINAL.pdf

Click to expand...

In the introduction from Scottish Golf it states ‘guidelines and procedures’ not rules, does this means clubs could have some leaway with some of the guidelines.


----------



## KenL (May 21, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			In the introduction from Scottish Golf it states ‘guidelines and procedures’ not rules, does this means clubs could have some leaway with some of the guidelines.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but I would be surprised if they went against the guidelines.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2020)

Under the procedures from Scottish Golf I’ve just read golfers should only broadly travel 5 miles from their home to play, also clubs should determine how many tee off.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Under the procedures from Scottish Golf I’ve just read golfers should only broadly travel 5 miles from their home to play, also clubs should determine how many tee off.
		
Click to expand...

This is  guideline.  Sturgeon said on the evening news that the 5 miles were to try and prevent hordes of people travelling to landmarks and that people should use judgement.

Plenty people are travelling more than 5 miles to walk their dogs on their favourite walk, some of which are along golf courses!

Will be interesting to see if any clubs try to police this.  Will be a lot of angry golfers if they do.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 22, 2020)

Course local to me has put up their guidelines. With play available from and on the 29th May.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

inc0gnito said:



			Course local to me has put up their guidelines. With play available from and on the 29th May.
		
Click to expand...

Assume it is two balls (or two households)?

Any mention of travelling to the course?


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			Assume it is two balls (or two households)?

Any mention of travelling to the course?
		
Click to expand...




KenL said:



			This is  guideline.  Sturgeon said on the evening news that the 5 miles were to try and prevent hordes of people travelling to landmarks and that people should use judgement.

Plenty people are travelling more than 5 miles to walk their dogs on their favourite walk, some of which are along golf courses!

Will be interesting to see if any clubs try to police this.  Will be a lot of angry golfers if they do.[/QUOTE.  


If they are just guidelines it should be up to clubs to follow this if they so wish, so if clubs want to allow 3/4 balls could they not allow this as they are just guidelines. Although they go on to say  singles , 2 balls, 3/4 balls from 2 households.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			This is  guideline.  Sturgeon said on the evening news that the 5 miles were to try and prevent hordes of people travelling to landmarks and that people should use judgement.

Plenty people are travelling more than 5 miles to walk their dogs on their favourite walk, some of which are along golf courses!

Will be interesting to see if any clubs try to police this.  Will be a lot of angry golfers if they do.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've got to be honest I would rather still be in lockdown than be told - you are now allowed to golf but sadly you don't meet the criteria to play golf as you live out with THE five mile radius.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

On the 3/4 balls, clubs might not go for this so as to keep the pace of play up especially if they are busy.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah I've got to be honest I would rather still be in lockdown than be told - you are now allowed to golf but sadly you don't meet the criteria to play golf as you live out with THE five mile radius.
		
Click to expand...

Are you within 5 miles @Jacko_G ?

I am about 10 miles but fully intend on playing.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah I've got to be honest I would rather still be in lockdown than be told - you are now allowed to golf but sadly you don't meet the criteria to play golf as you live out with THE five mile radius.
		
Click to expand...

But you are not being restricted to travel only 5 miles you are being given guidelines, so if you want to travel 30 miles to a club there is nothing to stop you.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Many members of my club live quite a distance away. Lots from Edinburgh and the centre of the country.  Most head to the coast for 12 months golf.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Scottish Golf are clearly not wanting to rock the boat.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			Are you within 5 miles @Jacko_G ?

I am about 10 miles but fully intend on playing.
		
Click to expand...

No 18 miles away.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No 18 miles away.
		
Click to expand...

No problem then👍


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			But you are not being restricted to travel only 5 miles you are being given guidelines, so if you want to travel 30 miles to a club there is nothing to stop you.
		
Click to expand...

I read it and its clear as mud. I'll wait till after the first few days before I consider hitting a ball. I've not played since mid March anyway and still got no real inclination to go and play either. I will let all the golf "junkies" (which I used to be one of) get their fix first then try a few holes one night if I'm allowed to.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Also our club is rather unique and I would suggest that under 15% of the membership will stay within 5 miles and I think that is being generous, could be as low as 5%.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I read it and its clear as mud. I'll wait till after the first few days before I consider hitting a ball. I've not played since mid March anyway and still got no real inclination to go and play either. I will let all the golf "junkies" (which I used to be one of) get their fix first then try a few holes one night if I'm allowed to.
		
Click to expand...


Irrespective if you want to play or not your creating a problem that’s not there. 

As I say it’s not a rule it’s a guideline, Nicola Sturgeon even said yesterday that you could travel more than 5 miles to visit a relative, she was putting it on individuals to be sensible


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Also our club is rather unique and I would suggest that under 15% of the membership will stay within 5 miles and I think that is being generous, could be as low as 5%.
		
Click to expand...

i think i'm 18 or so miles from Nairn, Luckily the Kings is about a mile


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Irrespective if you want to play or not your creating a problem that’s not there.

As I say it’s not a rule it’s a guideline, Nicola Sturgeon even said yesterday that you could travel more than 5 miles to visit a relative, she was putting it on individuals to be sensible
		
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing what was said by our First Minister, what I am saying is that all the guidance I've seen coming from Golf Unions mention the 5 mile radius. If your golf club choose to enforce that and monitor their booking system i will be screwed. As will thousands of others. 

If your club decides that this is a guideline they want to use then you can't go against your club rules without risking some sort of punishment/irk in return.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not arguing what was said by our First Minister, what I am saying is that all the guidance I've seen coming from Golf Unions mention the 5 mile radius. If your golf club choose to enforce that and monitor their booking system i will be screwed. As will thousands of others.

If your club decides that this is a guideline they want to use then you can't go against your club rules without risking some sort of punishment/irk in return.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine that this could cause a lot of ill-feeling and clubs that are struggling (possibly the vast majority of them) might be best to not upset their members.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Also our club is rather unique and I would suggest that under 15% of the membership will stay within 5 miles and I think that is being generous, could be as low as 5%.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see anything from Scottish golf or First Minister putting a 5 mile radius on anything, more like staying within local area which looks undefined.

Your club won't have many playing if they try to enforce a 5 radius so i think you should get yourself out there and have a knock.

I played wednesday for the first time so i gave it a little time after restart and it was a good experience. Despite the tee being fully booked all day, car park was half full when I arrived for my 3-00 pm time, saw the group in front tee off and then strolled round in 3 hours not pressuring those in front and having plenty of space from the group behind.

Two ball golf is my favourite form, great walking round not having to look for balls on every hole and a feeling of an empty course.

Get out there Jacko and forget about these troubled times for a few hours, it will do you good. Just expect to be crap, I know I was


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I can't see anything from Scottish golf or First Minister putting a 5 mile radius on anything, more like staying within local area which looks undefined.

Your club won't have many playing if they try to enforce a 5 radius so i think you should get yourself out there and have a knock.

I played wednesday for the first time so i gave it a little time after restart and it was a good experience. Despite the tee being fully booked all day, car park was half full when I arrived for my 3-00 pm time, saw the group in front tee off and then strolled round in 3 hours not pressuring those in front and having plenty of space from the group behind.

Two ball golf is my favourite form, great walking round not having to look for balls on every hole and a feeling of an empty course.

Get out there Jacko and forget about these troubled times for a few hours, it will do you good. Just expect to be crap, I know I was 

Click to expand...

Traminater put up a link only a few posts ago quoting the 5 mile guideline


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not arguing what was said by our First Minister, what I am saying is that all the guidance I've seen coming from Golf Unions mention the 5 mile radius. If your golf club choose to enforce that and monitor their booking system i will be screwed. As will thousands of others.

If your club decides that this is a guideline they want to use then you can't go against your club rules without risking some sort of punishment/irk in return.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Jacko be realistic do you really think any club will enforce this guideline

I would agree though if clubs did you would have to follow the rules, that in turn would cause chaos and ill feeling , 
That’s why this guideline will not be enforced and golfers have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Traminater put up a link only a few posts ago quoting the 5 mile guideline
		
Click to expand...

The article I saw mentioned 'local', have now seen the 5 mile guideline.

Seems pointless opening courses if that was to be enforced and don't see that happening.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Come on Jacko be realistic do you really think any club will enforce this guideline

I would agree though if clubs did you would have to follow the rules, that in turn would cause chaos and ill feeling ,
That’s why this guideline will not be enforced and golfers have nothing to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

If SG say it should be adhered to then yes I can see golf clubs adhering to it. That would be a severe kick in the stones! Hopefully clarification will follow.

Can any of the Irish on here comment on how their clubs are doing this, is it being "enforced" is a blind eye being turned? After all we are still in a pandemic situation. Can't lose sight of that.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Friend just told me one of his clubs said
"Scottish Golf are suggesting a 5 mile limit, we will leave it up to members conscience to decide what is local."


----------



## Tommy10 (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			Friend just told me one of his clubs said
"Scottish Golf are suggesting a 5 mile limit, we will leave it up to members conscience to decide what is local."
		
Click to expand...

My conscience is clear. Roll on Friday


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			Friend just told me one of his clubs said
"Scottish Golf are suggesting a 5 mile limit, we will leave it up to members conscience to decide what is local."
		
Click to expand...

Hope this is reliable source


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			If your club decides that this is a guideline they want to use then you can't go against your club rules without risking some sort of punishment/irk in return.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's going to be interesting seeing the different approaches clubs take. I suspect many people will disregard the travel limits and it will become a significant test of many clubs character and their approach to rule enforcement. Rules without sanctions are no rules at all.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

She has just again that it is a guideline and she is asking people to be sensible.

I will be very sensible on my drive to and from the golf I promise!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			If SG say it should be adhered to then yes I can see golf clubs adhering to it. That would be a severe kick in the stones! Hopefully clarification will follow.

Can any of the Irish on here comment on how their clubs are doing this, is it being "enforced" is a blind eye being turned? After all we are still in a pandemic situation. Can't lose sight of that.
		
Click to expand...


The Irish government said their 5km for golf must be strictly enforced , that’s different to what Scottish Golf and the FM are saying.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			The Irish government said their 5km for golf must be strictly enforced , that’s different to what Scottish Golf and the FM are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Again thats not what I'm asking. I was asking how strictly it is being enforced/adhered to. I know what has been said in Ireland and I know what our First Minister has said.

I am more interested in whether clubs are cancelling bookings or stopping members booking tee times etc. Or is a blind eye being turned?


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Again thats not what I'm asking. I was asking how strictly it is being enforced/adhered to. I know what has been said in Ireland and I know what our First Minister has said.

I am more interested in whether clubs are cancelling bookings or stopping members booking tee times etc. Or is a blind eye being turned?
		
Click to expand...

I posted a link to a news story from ireland yesterday. Police checking number plates in club car parks (I assume that they are checking against the registered address) and the club had to cancel bookings and block more distant members from booking on BRS


----------



## CliveW (May 22, 2020)

Today, in her update, Nicola Sturgeon  clearly said that "Five miles is not going to be a strict limit, but it is intended as a guide" when travelling to sports facilitiies.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

Well hopefully Mrs Cannon doesn't come blundering in and make another disaster.


----------



## Robster59 (May 22, 2020)

Well, we've now been given a number of guidelines 

The booking system goes live on Monday at 9am
Only book one week in advance
Asked to play a maximum of twice a week
So can only book tee times twice in a week
Two balls only
Members only, no visitor or guests
Report to the pro shop before playing to confirm names of all those playing
Clubhouse will remain closed
If you need your clubs from the clubhouse arrange to collect them in advance
Shoes can be changed in the car park
2 metres distance at all times anywhere on the course or in the car park, pro-shop etc.
Pro-shop has put distancing and screening in place
Practice area and putting green out of use except putting green can be use immediately before you play
Make sure we are displaying our 2020 bag tag (get from the Pro shop)
No more than one group on the tee
Do not arrive in the car park more than 10-15 minutes before your tee time
Minimum 24 hours notice to cancel a booking
All bookings will be carefully monitored
That covers the main points


----------



## bigslice (May 22, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Today, in her update, Nicola Sturgeon  clearly said that "Five miles is not going to be a strict limit, but it is intended as a guide" when travelling to sports facilitiies.[/QUO
		
Click to expand...




CliveW said:



			Today, in her update, Nicola Sturgeon  clearly said that "Five miles is not going to be a strict limit, but it is intended as a guide" when travelling to sports facilitiies.
		
Click to expand...


I never heard her say that, thought it was to do with visiting family


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

bigslice said:



			I never heard her say that, thought it was to do with visiting family
		
Click to expand...

She said this before she talked about visiting relative.  She said you could travel long distances  to see family member but make sure you don't need to use their loo when you get there!


----------



## bigslice (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			She said this before she talked about visiting relative.  She said you could travel long distances  to see family member but make sure you don't need to use their loo when you get there!
		
Click to expand...

I watched it a gain will need to find the whole thing


----------



## BigEasyERGC (May 22, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Well, we've now been given a number of guidelines

The booking system goes live on Monday at 9am
Only book one week in advance
Asked to play a maximum of twice a week
So can only book tee times twice in a week
Two balls only
Members only, no visitor or guests
Report to the pro shop before playing to confirm names of all those playing
Clubhouse will remain closed
If you need your clubs from the clubhouse arrange to collect them in advance
Shoes can be changed in the car park
2 metres distance at all times anywhere on the course or in the car park, pro-shop etc.
Pro-shop has put distancing and screening in place
Practice area and putting green out of use except putting green can be use immediately before you play
Make sure we are displaying our 2020 bag tag (get from the Pro shop)
No more than one group on the tee
Do not arrive in the car park more than 10-15 minutes before your tee time
Minimum 24 hours notice to cancel a booking
All bookings will be carefully monitored
That covers the main points
		
Click to expand...

Robster is it two balls max only? surely they haven't ruled out playing yourself? Lol.

Also the playing two times max a week is a bit extreme! Disappointed.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Robster is it two balls max only? surely they haven't ruled out playing yourself? Lol.

Also the playing two times max a week is a bit extreme! Disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

This year will be all about compromises.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Robster is it two balls max only? surely they haven't ruled out playing yourself? Lol.

Also the playing two times max a week is a bit extreme! Disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Initially they are making sure everyone gets an opportunity to play, not just those sitting with fingers poised when the tee times go live.

 Once it has been going a few weeks they can look at things with a view to tweaking things a bit. Lets be honest two games is better than non at all!


----------



## CliveW (May 22, 2020)

From the First Minister's update this morning...

"As well as those changes, some non-contact outdoor leisure activities will be allowed to restart from the end of next week - such as golf, tennis, bowls and fishing – croquet as well, as I was asked about in Parliament - subject to appropriate hygiene and physical distancing.

People will be able to travel – preferably by walking or cycling - to a location near their local community for recreation. But here we _are_ asking you to stay fairly local.* Five miles will not be a strict limit but it is a guide. *We don’t want, in this phase, people congregating at tourist hot spots - because crowds of people – even if they’re trying to socially distance - brings more risk than we judge is safe to take at this time."

The full report can be found here... 
https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-update-first-ministers-speech-22-2020/


----------



## Old Skier (May 22, 2020)

CliveW said:



			From the First Minister's update this morning...

"As well as those changes, some non-contact outdoor leisure activities will be allowed to restart from the end of next week - such as golf, tennis, bowls and fishing – croquet as well, as I was asked about in Parliament - subject to appropriate hygiene and physical distancing.

People will be able to travel – preferably by walking or cycling - to a location near their local community for recreation. But here we _are_ asking you to stay fairly local.* Five miles will not be a strict limit but it is a guide. *We don’t want, in this phase, people congregating at tourist hot spots - because crowds of people – even if they’re trying to socially distance - brings more risk than we judge is safe to take at this time."

The full report can be found here...
https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-update-first-ministers-speech-22-2020/

Click to expand...

Not sure what the mileage bit does really, same infective advice/guide given in England. Apart from schools which finish earlier than in England seems very similar to England.


----------



## BigEasyERGC (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This year will be all about compromises.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely and we have all compromised and continue to do so.

Even 3 times a week and not being able to play twice on the same day would be reasonable for reintroducing the game.

Some clubs could see all members playing twice a week and the course being left empty for the remainder of the week.

Just lack of consistency when people can cram into parks and beaches as long and as many times as they want, while you have empty golf courses where it is very easy to socially distance, probably not come into contact with anyone when playing during off peak times.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Absolutely and we have all compromised and continue to do so.

Even 3 times a week and not being able to play twice on the same day would be reasonable for reintroducing the game.

Some clubs could see all members playing twice a week and the course being left empty for the remainder of the week.

Just lack of consistency when people can cram into parks and beaches as long and as many times as they want, while you have empty golf courses where it is very easy to socially distance, probably not come into contact with anyone when playing during off peak times.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen anyone cram into a park yet. Your attitude is typical of the selfish golfer image that is portrayed in the press and wider community. 

Take it up with your club if you're unhappy. Bleating about it on a two bob forum won't win any prizes or change anything.


----------



## Robster59 (May 22, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Robster is it two balls max only? surely they haven't ruled out playing yourself? Lol.

Also the playing two times max a week is a bit extreme! Disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Billy no mates, that's me 
I think that they are just going for two for now to see how it goes and then maybe relax it as we go on.  Given human nature, and the fact that people could book up slots and then cancel them with 24 hours to go, they want to make sure everyone gets a chance to play.  Especially considering it's been so long.


----------



## CliveW (May 22, 2020)

Scottish Golf suggest no more than two households per tee time. Therefore you can have a four ball made up of four persons from one household, or three from one household and one from another, or two from one household and two from another.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2020)

St Andrews Links is saying 2 golfers per tee time. Which closes the 4 ball household loophole completely.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2020)

We just had an email saying we can play from 29th May


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

My club issued a note, play allowed from 29th unless Scotgov changes anything.
Two people max in any time.  Limited to 2 booking per week initially.  Zero access to clubhouse but toilet available on the course.  Proshop staff there to assist.  First time 0730 to allow staff access to do the brilliant job they do. Arrive and leave promptly.
Delighted!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Here's my take based on the wording :
		
Click to expand...

You could just write "I don't like them so I'm not following them" it would save a lot of effort.


----------



## Siolag (May 22, 2020)

We are going to be having 2 balls to begin with. Booking opens tomorrow. No visitors or members guests for June anyway, that will be reviewed. Social golf for at least the first phase. I’ll be on a committee call tomorrow to discuss the next phase and also what we do to try and open the bar and food when able to do so.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What do you mean?
		
Click to expand...

You can interpret the guidelines however you want to fit a self interested agenda but it's pretty clear to most that driving long distances to play golf goes against the spirit of keeping people confined to their locality as it describes. But I guess there's already so many people knowingly putting their own interests above a common good so what's the point.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			You can interpret the guidelines however you want to fit a self interested agenda but it's pretty clear to most that driving long distances to play golf goes against the spirit of keeping people confined to their locality as it describes. But I guess there's already so many people knowingly putting their own interests above a common good so what's the point.
		
Click to expand...

They are guidelines, not laws. NS is appealing to people to exercise caution and not take the you know what.

It is more about preventing thousands of people heading to beauty spots (beaches, Loch Lomond etc) than a few people (yes a few in the grand scheme of things) going to play golf, tennis, croquet or fishing.  People are reading too much into it, no issue for golf.


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I have no agenda, I was merely interpreting the rules based on what I read.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but they are not rules.


----------



## BigEasyERGC (May 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I've not seen anyone cram into a park yet. Your attitude is typical of the selfish golfer image that is portrayed in the press and wider community.

Take it up with your club if you're unhappy. Bleating about it on a two bob forum won't win any prizes or change anything.
		
Click to expand...

Haha how ignorant. You need to mind your mind your manners and you clearly don't get out much then if you haven't seen the outright disregard to social distancing.

Selfish to want ONE extra round of golf per week when golf courses will likely be empty half the time, aye okay pal, jog on.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Haha how ignorant. You need to mind your mind your manners and you clearly don't get out much then if you haven't seen the outright disregard to social distancing.

Selfish to want ONE extra round of golf per week when golf courses will likely be empty half the time, aye okay pal, jog on.
		
Click to expand...

My manners are impeccable.

Your club has set out the rules. Email them if you're not happy. Incidentally i had a stroll through the local park again tonight and only saw one man and his dog. Even the cycle path wasn't crammed with people disregarding social distancing. 

Golfers should be delighted to be able to participate in their sport again while others are less fortunate yet all you can do is moan about the frequency. 

What will be will be.

I despair.


----------



## Mick68 (May 23, 2020)

We're solo or 2 balls from 29th unless there's any new announcement before then. No mention of a limit on distance from course. One of the guys I play with lives about 15 miles away. As long as he drives straight to the course and doesn't stop anywhere I can' t see how he'd be putting any more people at risk than me who lives less than a mile from the course. We've got competitions listed on the website from 12th June with a 'welcome back' 9 hole competition then a full Saturday and Wednesday programme of competitions from then on. Will be interesting to see if that goes ahead.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2020)

We are not having comps for the foreseeable future.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2020)

Friday the 29th for us , 3 balls  are allowed


----------



## CliveW (May 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Friday the 29th for us , 3 balls  are allowed 

Click to expand...

There is so much confusion about what is and what isn't allowed. Scottish Golf states:-


 "Once golf has resumed, the following groupings will be permitted to play Golf in Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)"


----------



## BigEasyERGC (May 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My manners are impeccable.

Your club has set out the rules. Email them if you're not happy. Incidentally i had a stroll through the local park again tonight and only saw one man and his dog. Even the cycle path wasn't crammed with people disregarding social distancing.

Golfers should be delighted to be able to participate in their sport again while others are less fortunate yet all you can do is moan about the frequency.

What will be will be.

I despair.
		
Click to expand...

A complete lack of self awareness as well? Rude and a complete lack of manners, as you say, great image for golfers, keep it up!

You went for a stroll last night, when it was teaming down with rain and howling with wind, haha funny that eh genius? Deary me!

I am ecstatic like us all to be finally getting back to playing the game we all love. More important things in life just now and reintroduction measures are understood and accepted, but because i voiced an opinion of wanting ONE EXTRA round of golf when courses will be half empty, that doesn't call for some loudmouth to come on here and shout that mouth off.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2020)

CliveW said:



			There is so much confusion about what is and what isn't allowed. Scottish Golf states:-


"Once golf has resumed, the following groupings will be permitted to play Golf in Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)"


Click to expand...

our email said the same for 2 balls but 4 balls could be from the same household


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

CliveW said:



			There is so much confusion about what is and what isn't allowed. Scottish Golf states:-


"Once golf has resumed, the following groupings will be permitted to play Golf in Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)"


Click to expand...

I agree there is some confusion, under Procedures it states Clubs can determine Tee group sizes.

Procedures 6/9


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2020)

For those unsure about the 5 mile travel guidance and if clubs should police it there is some explanation in this FAQ web page.
This might help people make a decision to travel to their club or not.

https://scottishgolf.org/frequently...and-golfers-on-returning-to-golf-in-scotland/


----------



## Red scorpion (May 23, 2020)

4 balls may be allowed but i doubt any club will allow more than 2 balls at the start.imagine scenario your course crammed with 2 balls and 1 4 ball,anyone else see a problems arising from this


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			4 balls may be allowed but i doubt any club will allow more than 2 balls at the start.imagine scenario your course crammed with 2 balls and 1 4 ball,anyone else see a problems arising from this
		
Click to expand...

But Williamalex has already said his club will allow 3 balls, I take your point about 4 balls that could cause problems for some clubs but not all.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			But Williamalex has already said his club will allow 3 balls, I take your point about 4 balls that could cause problems for some clubs but not all.
		
Click to expand...

If anything they shouldn't allow singles to go out, taking up limited tee times.


----------



## Mick68 (May 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			We are not having comps for the foreseeable future.
		
Click to expand...

We've to start using the Scottish Golf VMS app from next week. It allows you to book, pay and enter scores online. If it works well then it sounds perfect for what's needed just now. I wonder if clubs using it will be able to get back to competitive golf earlier.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			If anything they shouldn't allow singles to go out, taking up limited tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree.  Happy to see someone added to make up a 2 but to stop a single golfer is wrong.


----------



## Red scorpion (May 23, 2020)

Well i hope 3 balls are prepared for a long round as majority will be 2 balls who will be faster,


----------



## PaulS (May 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Friday the 29th for us , 3 balls  are allowed 

Click to expand...

But from only two households? So really it’s going to be two balls I suspect


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			But from only two households? So really it’s going to be two balls I suspect
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not , it goes on to say clubs can Determine tee group sizes.


----------



## PaulS (May 23, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Maybe not , it goes on to say clubs can Determine tee group sizes.
		
Click to expand...

Just the same as they did in England but doesn’t override the household rule

You won’t be able to play a three ball of mates 

Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)"


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Just the same as they did in England but doesn’t override the household rule

You won’t be able to play a three ball of mates

Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)"


Click to expand...

I’ve read that but if you look in Procedures 6/9 it contradicts that and says clubs can choose tee group sizes so it’s a bit confusing.r

Where does it state it doesn't override the household rule.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Just the same as they did in England but doesn’t override the household rule

You won’t be able to play a three ball of mates

Scotland:




Two Balls – 2 players who may be from two households whilst maintaining physical distancing
Groups of up to 4 four players permitted at the discretion of the golf club (ensuring that only two households are represented in the group)" 


Click to expand...

The wording from Scottish Golf that clubs could choose group sizes is different from the wording England Golf used  so there is a subtle difference.


----------



## PaulS (May 23, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			The wording from Scottish Golf that clubs could choose group sizes is different from the wording England Golf used  so there is a subtle difference.
		
Click to expand...

England golf also said we could pick group sizes but it doesn’t mean you can override the rule that you can meet with people from two different households 

That extract above is referring to Scotland 

You can have 2,3 or 4 ball but must only be from two different households 

The only country different within the UK is Northern Ireland that state you can meet up to 6 people from different households.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2020)

I hope clubs do not go against the "rules", they might get in trouble or more importantly spoil it for the rest of us.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			England golf also said we could pick group sizes but it doesn’t mean you can override the rule that you can meet with people from two different households

That extract above is referring to Scotland

You can have 2,3 or 4 ball but must only be from two different households

The only country different within the UK is Northern Ireland that state you can meet up to 6 people from different households.
		
Click to expand...


I've never seen anything from England Golf that states clubs can choose their own group sizes,can you tell me where they state this? 

But Scottish Golf definitely state that clubs can choose their own group sizes.

Why they say 3/4 balls can only play from 2 households then go on to say çlubs can choose their own tee group sizes is confusing.


----------



## PaulS (May 23, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I've never seen anything from England Golf that states clubs can choose their own group sizes,can you tell me where they state this?

But Scottish Golf definitely state that clubs can choose their own group sizes.

Why they say 3/4 balls can only play from 2 households then go on to say çlubs can choose their own tee group sizes is confusing.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not confusing at all 

You can pick your own size groups - just as English Clubs could 

But those groups can only be a composite of 2 separate households 

The restrictions that are being relaxed in Scotland don’t allow you to meet more than one other household so why would you be allowed when playing golf ?


----------



## Red scorpion (May 23, 2020)

I agree its easy to underdtand,it lets clubs decide wether they want 2 balls only on the course, allow 3 balls but only from 2 households same for 4 balls.it gives them an option to decide what they allow within the guidelines.imagine most will go for 2,saves them checking on any 3 or 4 balls that wish to play to see guidelines are following.all you need is 1 x 4 ball holding all the 2 balls up,sd wont happen then golfers being golfers you will end up having 4 balls all over the course


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Scottish Golf suggest no more than two households per tee time. Therefore you can have a four ball made up of four persons from one household, or three from one household and one from another, or two from one household and two from another.
		
Click to expand...

A 4 ball in the middle of loads of 2balls will not be making too many friends.


----------



## BigEasyERGC (May 24, 2020)

Too soon for 4 balls IMO.

Purely out of concern that it would be abused by people who wouldn't respect the 2 household rule.

Golfers going to remote clubs/courses thinking they can chance their arm.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			But Williamalex has already said his club will allow 3 balls, I take your point about 4 balls that could cause problems for some clubs but not all.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm, 3 balls will only be allowed when there is no more than 2 different family groups involved. So 2 balls will be the norm.


----------



## casuk (May 25, 2020)

2 balls only on mine, there will be circumstances for 3balls from the same household but that will be for the pro to decide, I saw on the club v1 web site you can book a guest, asks for some personal info from the guest l, booked in for monday and wed cant wait


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2020)

casuk said:



			2 balls only on mine, there will be circumstances for 3balls from the same household but that will be for the pro to decide, I saw on the club v1 web site you can book a guest, asks for some personal info from the guest l, booked in for monday and wed cant wait
		
Click to expand...

No introduced guests or casual visitors allowed at mine , for the time being.
 We have to keep the tee group names and contact details for 6 weeks, for possible tracing purposes


----------



## Tommy10 (May 26, 2020)

Heard nothing yet from my club (hotel resort). Went there for a walk yesterday and spoke to one of the grounds staff, he says they have not been told anything about re-opening the course yet.

Raging!!

Update - Golf manager just let us know that his furlough will not end until official FM statement on Thursday so he'll be back on Friday, hopefully we get out on the course by Monday.


----------



## Robster59 (May 26, 2020)

Tee booked for 12:40 this Saturday.  It's been a long time coming.  Need to dust off the clubs and start practicing.  Weather forecast looks good too.  I was anticipating it being horrendous weather (not that it would have stopped me!).


----------



## KenL (May 26, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Heard nothing yet from my club (hotel resort). Went there for a walk yesterday and spoke to one of the grounds staff, he says they have not been told anything about re-opening the course yet.

Raging!!
		
Click to expand...

Shocking - name and shame!


----------



## Robster59 (May 26, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Heard nothing yet from my club (hotel resort). Went there for a walk yesterday and spoke to one of the grounds staff, he says they have not been told anything about re-opening the course yet.

Raging!!
		
Click to expand...

That's not good.  I can only imagine they're not opening as the resort isn't but totally unfair on the club members.


----------



## JohnF (May 26, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Heard nothing yet from my club (hotel resort). Went there for a walk yesterday and spoke to one of the grounds staff, he says they have not been told anything about re-opening the course yet.

Raging!!

Update - Golf manager just let us know that his furlough will not end until official FM statement on Thursday so he'll be back on Friday, hopefully we get out on the course by Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I’m the same, have sent text and email but no reply!! One of the boys did get an email saying the resort is closed and members will be told in due course


----------



## CliveW (May 26, 2020)

KenL said:



			Shocking - name and shame!
		
Click to expand...

Trump Turnberry


----------



## rulefan (May 26, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Trump Turnberry 

Click to expand...

I heard they were open playing in 6s. The sprinklers are pumping out bleach.


----------



## casuk (May 26, 2020)

I was the same club v1 would keep crashing when I refreshed more spaces were gone, got on for monday tho, it was like a supermarket sweep just grabbing what you can 😅


----------



## Garush34 (May 26, 2020)

My club opened up tee times today, doesn't seem to have been a mad rush so far but even with the 12 min gaps and the number of members we have so far this year, everyone can play every day if they like and we'll still have tee times left over. 

Hoping to get out over the weekend but haven't booked a time so far, will see how it goes the next few days.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

after not playing since 21st March, i now have a dilemma, i have a time at the kings for lunchtime Sat (couldn't get Friday) slow Dave text this morning he had just got a cancelled time at Nairn for Sat at 2... so Nairn or the Kings?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			after not playing since 21st March, i now have a dilemma, i have a time at the kings for lunchtime Sat (couldn't get Friday) slow Dave text this morning he had just got a cancelled time at Nairn for Sat at 2... so Nairn or the Kings?
		
Click to expand...

Is that King's at Gleneagles? I have never played Nairn so I have no comparison but King's at Gleneagles is my idea of golfing heaven so I would be heading in that direction. 

It sounds like an awful decision for you to make, top course or top course 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			after not playing since 21st March, i now have a dilemma, i have a time at the kings for lunchtime Sat (couldn't get Friday) slow Dave text this morning he had just got a cancelled time at Nairn for Sat at 2... so Nairn or the Kings?
		
Click to expand...

The one without trees


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that King's at Gleneagles? I have never played Nairn so I have no comparison but King's at Gleneagles is my idea of golfing heaven so I would be heading in that direction.

It sounds like an awful decision for you to make, top course or top course 🤔
		
Click to expand...

No, the Kings is the new Course in Inverness part of the Old Torvean, i wouldn't be driving 150 miles to Gleneagles, no children to protect


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The one without trees 

Click to expand...

lucky enough the Kings is very short on trees on the course (course only opened last June) , and all the ones they do have are staked


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

Booking opened at 8am at my place - absolute car crash as system cannot handle a heavy load.
An hour later (using 3 devices) managed to secure 2 slots. Can't wait.


----------



## HankMarvin (May 27, 2020)

Looking forward to get back out playing again and have a few games arranged from Friday, Glenbervie Friday Gleneagles Kings Saturday Gleneagles Queens Sunday and then Glenbervie Sunday afternoon and back to Glenbervie Monday day off Tue then Gleneagles for the rest of the week.


----------



## IanG (May 27, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Looking forward to get back out playing again and have a few games arranged from Friday, Glenbervie Friday Gleneagles Kings Saturday Gleneagles Queens Sunday and then Glenbervie Sunday afternoon and back to Glenbervie Monday day off Tue then Gleneagles for the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Hell


----------



## TazDaz (May 27, 2020)

I moved to Falkirk in March just in time to sit in the house/garden for a couple of months. 

Now have the dilemma of whether to join a course or not after itching to get back to golf after a year out.

I've had a look at a couple of courses and like the look of Dullatur. Just anxious I'll end up playing on my own as the usual way of meeting/joining a group won't be possible!


----------



## ger147 (May 27, 2020)

TazDaz said:



			I moved to Falkirk in March just in time to sit in the house/garden for a couple of months.

Now have the dilemma of whether to join a course or not after itching to get back to golf after a year out.

I've had a look at a couple of courses and like the look of Dullatur. Just anxious I'll end up playing on my own as the usual way of meeting/joining a group won't be possible!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a member at Dullatur and involved in 2 WhatsApp groups with about 20 guys total btw both groups. Drop me a PM and I can ensure you can get hooked up with some folks for a game.


----------



## TazDaz (May 27, 2020)

ger147 said:



			I'm a member at Dullatur and involved in 2 WhatsApp groups with about 20 guys total btw both groups. Drop me a PM and I can ensure you can get hooked up with some folks for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll drop you a PM once I've signed up.


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2020)

Out at 9.30am on Friday, went for a walk on the course today and it was rammed with others (mainly non golfers I'd say) out for a walk - could be interesting on Friday .

Course looks great, can't wait.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out at 9.30am on Friday, went for a walk on the course today and it was rammed with others (mainly non golfers I'd say) out for a walk - could be interesting on Friday .

Course looks great, can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

i can see a fair few altercations on courses come friday


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i can see a fair few altercations on courses come friday
		
Click to expand...

Wonder who'll come of worse.  A person with a golf club or the one with several big dogs...


----------



## Jamie23 (May 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			For those unsure about the 5 mile travel guidance and if clubs should police it there is some explanation in this FAQ web page.
This might help people make a decision to travel to their club or not.

https://scottishgolf.org/frequently...and-golfers-on-returning-to-golf-in-scotland/

Click to expand...

Ok so this still does not make it clear whether we can or cannot travel more than 5 miles to your club

Is it completely down to your own personal choice or have we not to travel if the club is say 15 miles away instead of 5?

Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out at 9.30am on Friday, went for a walk on the course today and it was rammed with others (mainly non golfers I'd say) out for a walk - could be interesting on Friday .
		
Click to expand...

After we reopened we had walkers all over the place.  Our Sec put some really great (and friendly) signs up to explain the "golf was back so please keep to foot paths."  Some were fine and some were right wombats, but it was sensitively handled and seems to have gone by without too much of a problem!


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Ok so this still does not make it clear whether we can or cannot travel more than 5 miles to your club

Is it completely down to your own personal choice or have we not to travel if the club is say 15 miles away instead of 5?

Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.
		
Click to expand...

I'm outside 5 miles for Nairn an got a time, no one has questioned, even had a email from the sec about something else and he didn't mention anything and even said enjoy your round on Sat!
one of my mates who a Dornoch Members says they have conflicting info and the club don't seem to know, i'd imagine most of their members would be outside 5 miles


----------



## CliveW (May 27, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Ok so this still does not make it clear whether we can or cannot travel more than 5 miles to your club

Is it completely down to your own personal choice or have we not to travel if the club is say 15 miles away instead of 5?

Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we'll get more clarification tomorrow if and when NS finally gives us the go ahead.


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Ok so this still does not make it clear whether we can or cannot travel more than 5 miles to your club

Is it completely down to your own personal choice or have we not to travel if the club is say 15 miles away instead of 5?

Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.
		
Click to expand...

NS already said something along the lines of be sensible and use judgement.

If you're not comfortable then don't travel.  If they said yes or no, who would police it?  I think the guidance is sensible myself.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 27, 2020)

We're being asked to reconsider any bookings until such a time as the guidance changes if travelling more than 5 miles.

Not sure how or if it if will get enforced. I'm 7.8 miles but having considered it I'm not going to bother with golf for a bit longer and I'll let the initial rush subside. I'm much more desperate to go back to the hills walking and biking with the family so hopefully some good news from Sturgeon on that tomorrow.


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

Scottish Golf have also said it is up to golfers to make their own mind up and that clubs should not police it.


----------



## CliveW (May 27, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.
		
Click to expand...

And how long the 5 mile limit will last so those living further away can start playing again.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2020)

Friday 9am tee booked 😁


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

CliveW said:



			And how long the 5 mile limit will last so those living further away can start playing again.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't a "limit" it's a guideline.


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2020)

5 miles is good for me as I live within 3 miles fromf my course and so all the more tee times for me!


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			5 miles is good for me as I live within 3 miles fromf my course and so all the more tee times for me! 

Click to expand...

Me, me, me...


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2020)

Our new flags.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 27, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Ok so this still does not make it clear whether we can or cannot travel more than 5 miles to your club

Is it completely down to your own personal choice or have we not to travel if the club is say 15 miles away instead of 5?

Needs to be clarified with either a straight yes or no to being able to travel over the 5 mile guidance.
		
Click to expand...

When a government lacky drives 260 miles that 5 miles has been blown out the water so its game on now in everyones eyes


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2020)

Looking at the photos on our Facebook page, Saturday can't come soon enough! 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...71777099&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=99omv7EPuQyQc2vR


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2020)

I'm on holiday this week - strangely enough it's been really enjoyable - I don't normally have any spare time, and get twitchy if I'm doing nothing, but ten weeks (I think, can't remember time any more) of working from home have kind of taught me that once work finishes and there's nothing to do then doing nothing, or doing mundane stuff I normally hate like gardening and housework, isn't as bad as I'd ordinarily think. The weather has been great and I'm ridiculously excited about going out to hit a small white ball on Friday morning - it will undoubtedly be poor to catastrophic but hopefully there's a decent shot in there somewhere to make me want to go out again.


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2020)

Clubs cleaned, all the crap winter balls out the bag along with all the wooly hats and mits. Clubs, new Prov's in along with a new glove.... what could go wrong


----------



## Tommy10 (May 28, 2020)

Hoping for the green light from N Sturgeon at lunchtime then to be contacted by club this afternoon about when we are opening.

Probably won't hear anything from club until tomorrow and it'll be phone booking only which will be hellish.

All be worth it eventually.


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Hoping for the green light from N Sturgeon at lunchtime then to be contacted by club this afternoon about when we are opening.

Probably won't hear anything from club until tomorrow and it'll be phone booking only which will be hellish.

All be worth it eventually.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing.  Most clubs are taking a more positive approach and being ready unless she says otherwise, which she won't.


----------



## IanG (May 28, 2020)

Our tee time booking will  open at 3pm today for play tomorrow assuming Nicola gives the green light. Fingers will be poised, hoping to get  a first game on Sunday with the missus.


----------



## Tommy10 (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			Disappointing.  Most clubs are taking a more positive approach and being ready unless she says otherwise, which she won't.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 

Our golf manager says he can't do anything work related until she gives the green light today but I hope in saying that he has the plans ready to roll out. We reckon it'll be Monday before we get on the course but it could go either way. When I was down on Monday past the greens and bunkers needed a fair bit of work to bring up to scratch. No idea how long it would take to sort those once the full complement of grounds staff are back working, which I assume will be tomorrow.


----------



## DRW (May 28, 2020)

Fingers crossed for all you and hope you are back out on the course.


----------



## ger147 (May 28, 2020)

Live from Nicola's press conference, golf is back 2moro!! 😎😎🏌️‍♂️⛳


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Live from Nicola's press conference, golf is back 2moro!! 😎😎🏌️‍♂️⛳
		
Click to expand...

Yes. About time.


----------



## pendodave (May 28, 2020)

Make sure you're all back in for your tea...


----------



## CliveW (May 28, 2020)

It's going to be too hot for golf tomorrow!


----------



## Tommy10 (May 28, 2020)

Enjoy your game tomorrow, some of us still have to wait!


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

CliveW said:



			It's going to be too hot for golf tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Shorts and plenty water and you'll be fine.
Enjoy.


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2020)

14:30 tomorrow 😂😂
Lets see how bad the swing is 😬😬😂


----------



## Tommy10 (May 28, 2020)

Off at 8.10am tomorrow, all systems go. 

If I shoot less than 3 figures I'll be happy


----------



## IanG (May 28, 2020)

3.15 Sunday - tee sheets filled up in seconds.


----------



## Robster59 (May 28, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Hoping for the green light from N Sturgeon at lunchtime then to be contacted by club this afternoon about when we are opening.

Probably won't hear anything from club until tomorrow and it'll be phone booking only which will be hellish.

All be worth it eventually.
		
Click to expand...

Our club opened BRS on Monday for tee times from tomorrow morning.  They got snapped up straight away.  
As well as written guidelines, they've also produced a video for the members to remind them.


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Our club opened BRS on Monday for tee times from tomorrow morning.  They got snapped up straight away. 
As well as written guidelines, they've also produced a video for the members to remind them.






Click to expand...

That's a really excellent video.


----------



## Garush34 (May 28, 2020)

A lot more tee times left for tomorrow than I expected at my place even with the amount we have available. Unfortunately as I'm working from home I can't get out tomorrow, Sunday looking likely for me. Morning tee times are mainly free so I'll go up and hopefully get a quiet course.


----------



## CliveW (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			Shorts and plenty water and you'll be fine.
Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not playing 'till Wednesday. Nine weeks of nothing and all of a sudden I have other more important commitments!


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			A lot more tee times left for tomorrow than I expected at my place even with the amount we have available. Unfortunately as I'm working from home I can't get out tomorrow, Sunday looking likely for me. Morning tee times are mainly free so I'll go up and hopefully get a quiet course.
		
Click to expand...

Where is that?  Not a single free space at mine for a week. 10 minute gaps 0730 to 2000 all fully booked.


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2020)

Just been for a walk around the course, looks beautiful. Holes are cut and tee markers out. A lot less walkers than yesterday and the ones I spoke were impecibly behaved and all knew that the course was back to golf tomorrow.

Clubs transferred to trolley bag which I hardly ever use as there's going to be plenty water required.

We've got a good few tee times still available after 6pm for both courses on Saturday.


----------



## Garush34 (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			Where is that?  Not a single free space at mine for a week. 10 minute gaps 0730 to 2000 all fully booked.
		
Click to expand...

St Boswells GC in the Scottish Borders.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

I think it's crazy that 2 households can meet up outdoors in a park or private area with up to 6/8 people.
But not allowed to play a 3 ball at golf while safe distancing


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think it's crazy that 2 households can meet up outdoors in a park or private area with up to 6/8 people.
But not allowed to play a 3 ball at golf while safe distancing  

Click to expand...

All about controlling us!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			All about controlling us!
		
Click to expand...

What about supermarkets


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

No but most clubs are stinking to 2s to keep the pace steady I think.  Plus it is easier to police.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			No but most clubs are stinking to 2s to keep the pace steady I think.  Plus it is easier to police.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, too easy to have 2 players with the same surname  in a 3 ball, but they don't actually stay in the same house, but  it looks legit on paper


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I agree, too easy to have 2 players with the same surname  in a 3 ball, but they don't actually stay in the same house, but  it looks legit on paper 

Click to expand...

 I just noticed your stinking typo ,


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			No but most clubs are stinking to 2s to keep the pace steady I think.  Plus it is easier to police.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

I think I just did a Woopsy


----------



## Robster59 (May 30, 2020)

2.5 hours to go!
https://www.facebook.com/eastrengc/.../?type=3&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=A6wLBIrZmQwpn4zx


----------



## virtuocity (May 30, 2020)

Out at 7.30 this morning, finished at 10.20.  Glorious day.  Some good shots, some not so good.  Great to be back.


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			2.5 hours to go!
https://www.facebook.com/eastrengc/.../?type=3&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=A6wLBIrZmQwpn4zx

Click to expand...

looks like a swamp


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2020)

Managed 15 holes yesterday played well for 9 then tired rapidly in the heat.
Here's our pins with the new ball re-tractor thingy .


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Loved getting back on the course today and already looking forward to the next time! The organisation at the club was superb and the condition of the course just spectacular - a credit to everyone involved.

As for my golf...... Hit an apocalyptic high slice off the first tee that looked to be heading right over the massive trees down the right of that hole and OOB. Must have just clipped the top of one and bounced back into play, smacked a 5 iron onto the green and walked off with an easy par.

Took several holes to remind myself how to find a fairway off the tee but, fortunately my iron play was solid from the off. Slight wobbles on 14 and 15 cost me but it's definitely still there - provisional drive on 15 (lost the first one) was a bomb and followed that by driving the green on the par 4 16th.

14 GIR, 1 double, 2 bogeys, 2 birdies for two over par total.

Got to say that's far better than I was hoping! 

Click to expand...

 Well played how far was that par 4 you drove?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2020)

I have my first game back after nearly 3 years tomorrow. Should be interesting...


----------



## KenL (May 30, 2020)

Loved my first game back.  Course immaculate.
Edit...Re-sized a pic to fit.  Hope it looks OK


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2020)

KenL said:



			Loved my first game back.  Course immaculate.
Tried to post a pic but image too large.
		
Click to expand...


An easy way around that is to send the pic to someone on whatsapp. Get them to send it back to you and post it from whatsapp images. The file gets compressed to send. 

The quality of the photo goes down but it's the simplest way around it.


----------



## Robster59 (May 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			looks like a swamp

Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Absolute quagmire 
Course was in great condition. Really a joy to play on but to be honest it was just good to get out. Mr and my playing partner both agreed though that we were really missing the social side as well. We're both looking forward to be able to meet in the clubhouse again.
Play was a bit up and down but on the positive side I kept the same ball all round despite my best effort at losing it!


----------



## CliveW (May 31, 2020)

KenL said:



			Loved my first game back.  Course immaculate.
Edit...Re-sized a pic to fit.  Hope it looks OK
	View attachment 30934

Click to expand...

Sunny Dunny living up to it's  name. ☀️


----------



## DanFST (May 31, 2020)

KenL said:



			Loved my first game back.  Course immaculate.
Edit...Re-sized a pic to fit.  Hope it looks OK
		
Click to expand...

Is that Bass Rock in the distance? Cracking view.


----------



## CliveW (May 31, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Is that Bass Rock in the distance? Cracking view.
		
Click to expand...

It's only May, it'll be an iceberg.


----------



## davidy233 (May 31, 2020)

Couldn't post a picture yesterday so let's try again - birdie at 18 two days in a row - couple of days off from the golf and back out there on Tuesday evening.


----------



## KenL (May 31, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Is that Bass Rock in the distance? Cracking view.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Often in the summer you see the gannets diving for fish just off the shore.  Dolphins were seen this week too.


----------



## Robster59 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## KenL (May 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Screenshot your own photo is easier.
The size of the screenshot is much smaller and takes a few seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips.  I downloaded a re-sizing app but the screenshot seems the best solution.


----------



## garyinderry (May 31, 2020)

So it does.  Haha


----------



## davidy233 (May 31, 2020)

Here's our 6th green the night before golf resumed (just trying the screenshot technique against resizing in Photoshop for pics - definitely sharper resized in software)


----------



## Garush34 (May 31, 2020)

Played 9 this afternoon, started off great with a par on the first. Then it went all down hill, full shots were fine but my short game has completely deserted me. Still had a great time though and really happy to be back playing. 

Just need to see when I can get it again.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, yesterday was a stark reminder of how hard golf actually is on the course and not in the back garden working on the swing. 
Started off Par, Birdie (two par 5s) but then the wheels, if they didn't come off, certainly went a bit wonky. 
Because of my shoulder injury I can't hit the ball as far as I used to. I think a proper well hit deive was carrying 200 max, now that was working for me with rock hard fairways but I think I might be in some bother when they soften up.
In fact the advantage on the two par 5s was that I could play it shorter but straighter than I used to and had a better "on in reg" chance. 

Tiredness set in around 14 though and I think that's where it caught me out the most. Overall though it was a very enjoyable day and the sunshine certainly helped. 

We have re-ordered the course as well to avoid the "cross-over" holes where 3, 7, 4, 6 and the path to 14 all closely intersect.
So we now play 1-3, then 7-13, then on to 4-6 and then 14-18. For me, the course actuallt flows better like that and hope they keep it. But I doubt they will. 
It was interesting to note that, even naturally, the 14th is still the 14th no matter which layout you use. Or at least it was interesting to me 😁


----------



## casuk (Jun 1, 2020)

Tee off in 30mins a little nervous like my first day back at school, not expecting much out of today's round but it will be great to be back


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm playing again on Wednesday, here's a wee pic of a cruise ship going up the river past my course early this morning.


----------



## IanG (Jun 1, 2020)

Managed to get out yesterday and again today. 2 balls each day, widely spaced so round in 3 hrs of millionaires golf in the sunshine. Short game a bit rusty the first day but better today. Course is fast and firm making for fun on the approaches - perfect old-skool links conditions


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 1, 2020)

IanG said:



			Managed to get out yesterday and again today. 2 balls each day, widely spaced so round in 3 hrs of millionaires golf in the sunshine. Short game a bit rusty the first day but better today. Course is fast and firm making for fun on the approaches - perfect old-skool links conditions  

Click to expand...

My brother in law got out on the West Links yesterday Ian - looks lovely, I've noticed that our course has been a bit more 'proper old school' links style than recent years.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			Yes.  Often in the summer you see the gannets diving for fish just off the shore.  Dolphins were seen this week too.
		
Click to expand...

Despite the wildlife crapping on me on many a school trip. It's a cracking place.


----------



## FAB90 (Jun 1, 2020)

Finally got out for 9 holes this morning course is looking good back up on Wednesday again


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2020)

I got wet too tonight, but who cares, I loved it.


----------



## Backache (Jun 2, 2020)

Managed to play Sunday and today, even had a socially distanced drink in my back garden after the round with my golfing buddy who I hadn't seen for a couple of months before the rain fell.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2020)

Forecast was heavy rain so we went out with waterproofs on - weather came to nothing really - had a relatively heavy shower for 15 minutes or so around the turn and a bit of drizzle on the front nine, but it had all gone by the time we played the back nine - got off the 18th, walked the 800 yards home and had just put clubs and trolleys away when the heavens opened - it's pouring now and has been for a while.

The two guys in front of us were quick and the pair behind us slower so we had our bit of the course to ourselves - millionaires golf.

Much better irons tonight and driving is the best it's ever been, course is nice and brown and playing short, rough looks evil but isn't quite as bad to find the ball or play out of as it appears, loving it - can't wait for another hit on Thursday.


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 3, 2020)

Teeing off at 1pm today, nice and cool outside and it's to stay dry. Ideal.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 3, 2020)

First game today. I loved it so much I hit the ball at least 20 more times than I usually would!


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2020)

Wee video about what to expect from an evening round at The Glen in North Berwick - always a pleasure.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 3, 2020)

IanG said:



			Wee video about what to expect from an evening round at The Glen in North Berwick - always a pleasure.







Click to expand...

was supposed to be playing there today, but our trip has been postponed until Sept. Something to look forward to!


----------



## KenL (Jun 3, 2020)

The Glen is such a lovely place to play golf. 12th is one of the best par 4s in East Lothian and 13 is a special hole.

Must check out if the gents open is running.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 3, 2020)

I've played North Berwick but how does the Glen compare?


----------



## KenL (Jun 3, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I've played North Berwick but how does the Glen compare?
		
Click to expand...

Well, without trying to offend, I think NB is over-rated whereas the Glen is under-rated.  Not a great start at the Glen but lots of great holes.  3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11 - 18 are excellent.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 3, 2020)

KenL said:



			Well, without trying to offend, I think NB is over-rated whereas the Glen is under-rated.  Not a great start at the Glen but lots of great holes.  3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11 - 18 are excellent.
		
Click to expand...

The only problem I had the first time I played (in a pair as a member's guest) was having to follow four Americans each having a caddy. When we caught them on about the 4th I thought it was a group of ramblers who has got lost. But I loved the course. Stayed at the Marine Hotel with a room overlooking the course.


----------



## Zig (Jun 3, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Here's our 6th green the night before golf resumed (just trying the screenshot technique against resizing in Photoshop for pics - definitely sharper resized in software)

View attachment 30953

Click to expand...

Looks gorgeous - which course is this?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2020)

Zig said:



			Looks gorgeous - which course is this?
		
Click to expand...

The little course (Ashludie) at Monifieth 5123 yards of fun links


----------



## CliveW (Jun 4, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			The little course (Ashludie) at Monifieth 5123 yards of fun links
		
Click to expand...

I would never describe the Ashludie as a "Fun links". Very much a serious test of golf with some fantastic holes. I love it!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I would never describe the Ashludie as a "Fun links". Very much a serious test of golf with some fantastic holes. I love it!
		
Click to expand...

I love it too, the first 18 hole course I ever played and still one of my favourites - it's in brilliant condition and lovely to play at the moment.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 4, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I love it too, the first 18 hole course I ever played and still one of my favourites - it's in brilliant condition and lovely to play at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine is a country member there and we play both courses on a regular basis particularly through the winter. It is one of the courses that is over shadowed by Carnoustie but in my opinion well worth a visit if in the area.


----------



## AirdrieHacker (Jun 4, 2020)

IanG said:



			Wee video about what to expect from an evening round at The Glen in North Berwick - always a pleasure.







Click to expand...

Really love the glen, was my first taste of links golf.

Love golf in east Lothian in general.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)

CliveW said:



			A friend of mine is a country member there and we play both courses on a regular basis particularly through the winter. It is one of the courses that is over shadowed by Carnoustie but in my opinion well worth a visit if in the area.
		
Click to expand...

played Monfieth a dozens of times and would agree, very underrated, always enjoyable, never played the other course though


----------



## AirdrieHacker (Jun 4, 2020)

Seen my only live hole in 1 at the glen as well, the downhill one facing the rock.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 4, 2020)

Played 9 again this afternoon, played better than Sunday but still searching a bit, but that is to be expected. Short game was coming back, struggling distance wise but didn't hit any chunks or thins. So on the way back.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

Out again tonight - course is heading toward being the correct colour nicely


----------



## KenL (Jun 4, 2020)

Where's that @davidy233 ?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)

KenL said:



			Where's that @davidy233 ?
		
Click to expand...

looks like the 2nd course at Monifieth, llooks like 15th on the champioship in the background


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			looks like the 2nd course at Monifieth, llooks like 15th on the champioship in the background
		
Click to expand...

Close but wrong direction - it's the old 11th (now the 16th since they reordered the holes this year) on the Ashludie at Monifieth, it runs in the opposite direction to the 15th on the Medal - what's behind the green though you can't really see it in the Monifieth to Carnoustie road.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

KenL said:



			Where's that @davidy233 ?
		
Click to expand...

Ashludie at Monifieth


----------



## CliveW (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks almost as Brown as it was two years ago.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Looks almost as Brown as it was two years ago.
		
Click to expand...

It's early to be this brown - proper links rough too, hardly any of that meadow grass rubbish that sometimes creeps into links courses. How's Blairgowrie?


----------



## CliveW (Jun 4, 2020)

I've only played once since lockdown and on Rosemount. The greens are a bit slow and fairways narrow. The rough is pretty high and well defined as first and second cut. I really like it like that, it reminds me of how courses used to be when I was a young lad! Apparently Lansdowne is even better but it really is testament to three greenkeepers maintaining three courses, when the normal contingent is 20!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I've only played once since lockdown and on Rosemount. The greens are a bit slow and fairways narrow. The rough is pretty high and well defined as first and second cut. I really like it like that, it reminds me of how courses used to be when I was a young lad! Apparently Lansdowne is even better but it really is testament to three greenkeepers maintaining three courses, when the normal contingent is 20!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'd agree with courses looking old time - kind of hope they stay like they are for a while.


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Playing at 11am tomorrow then 7.40am on Sunday. Played well on Wednesday so very much looking forward to playing over the weekend.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Playing at 11am tomorrow then 7.40am on Sunday. Played well on Wednesday so very much looking forward to playing over the weekend.

View attachment 31049

Click to expand...

That looks lovely Tommy, I noticed you said you played at a Hotel Resort course - where is that?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 5, 2020)

Is that Gleddoch?


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			That looks lovely Tommy, I noticed you said you played at a Hotel Resort course - where is that?
		
Click to expand...

It's Mar Hall, great course and location


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Ashludie at Monifieth
		
Click to expand...

Shot my first ever sub par round (65) on the Ashludie when I  was around 15 years old I think.

We often stayed on the caravan park at Monifieth and played most days,, happy memories.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Shot my first ever sub par round (65) on the Ashludie when I  was around 15 years old I think.

We often stayed on the caravan park at Monifieth and played most days,, happy memories.
		
Click to expand...

Caravan parks ha ha that brings back memory of your place - one of the few times I've stayed in a caravan was just along the road from Silloth back in 1992, site had a wee golf course attached to it and a driving range if I remember correctly - we booked the caravan through one of those offers in a tabloid - think it cost a tenner or something stupid like that which meant the park was full of families from Glasgow - the bar/function there was a nightmare in the evening.

My first experience of the Lake district though, so days out were nice and the brother in law and I escaped the families for 36 holes on Silloth one day, hardly a soul on the course and a blustery but beautiful day - saw red kites flying around when they were still rare that day. Nice lunch in the clubhouse too.

I think it's the 9th where I hit a 9 iron in the morning and a 5 wood in the afternoon with similar results after the wind changed. Loved it.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2020)

We got an email this week to tell us that our practice ground reopens on Monday - we have to book one hour slots and check in to receive a tag at the starters box on the Medal course before going to the practice round (which is about 800 yards from the starters box) - rangers may check that you've got a tag. The practice ground is divided into sectors and you have to use the one allocated to you and you have to return your tag at the end of your hour slot.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Caravan parks ha ha that brings back memory of your place - one of the few times I've stayed in a caravan was just along the road from Silloth back in 1992, site had a wee golf course attached to it and a driving range if I remember correctly - we booked the caravan through one of those offers in a tabloid - think it cost a tenner or something stupid like that which meant the park was full of families from Glasgow - the bar/function there was a nightmare in the evening.

My first experience of the Lake district though, so days out were nice and the brother in law and I escaped the families for 36 holes on Silloth one day, hardly a soul on the course and a blustery but beautiful day - saw red kites flying around when they were still rare that day. Nice lunch in the clubhouse too.

I think it's the 9th where I hit a 9 iron in the morning and a 5 wood in the afternoon with similar results after the wind changed. Loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you stayed at Brayton Park, Aspatria.

Its gone more upmarket now and its all Lodge style accomodation.

Yes the 9th can be almost any club in the bag depending on the wind, a fantastic hole.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			It's Mar Hall, great course and location 

Click to expand...

I played there prior yo the forum trip to Turnberry. Fair to say the weather wasn't quite as pleasant. Course was playing well considering the weather.


----------



## Red scorpion (Jun 5, 2020)

Hope mar is in good condition playing it on tues morning


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Conditions at my course have been nothing short of amazing but it's noticeable that they've had to leave the grass to grow among the trees - do NOT go in there! I'm hoping they don't decide to make that a permanent feature.
		
Click to expand...

We've got odd bits where you definitely don't want to go - but trees - what is this madness you talk of


----------



## KenL (Jun 6, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			We got an email this week to tell us that our practice ground reopens on Monday - we have to book one hour slots and check in to receive a tag at the starters box on the Medal course before going to the practice round (which is about 800 yards from the starters box) - rangers may check that you've got a tag. The practice ground is divided into sectors and you have to use the one allocated to you and you have to return your tag at the end of your hour slot.
		
Click to expand...

What a faff!


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 6, 2020)

Was this a dry run for later in the year 
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-52947630
https://www.scotsman.com/news/trans...ries-discovered-trying-evade-lockdown-2876694

[apologies if posted elsewhere]


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 6, 2020)

3rd game back tonight, half 5 tee. Managed to break 80 with a reasonable 78. Can't remember hitting any good/great shots but they must have been in there. Putted well with the trusty Bettinardi back in the bag. 
1245 tomorrow to do it all again. 

Shoulder and arm seem to be holding up as long as I don't try to over do it and smash the ball. Driving it around 220-230 on a good hit and around 200 on an average hit. But it seems to be going straight enough that I rarely find myself in troible, that helps a lot.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 6, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Playing at 11am tomorrow then 7.40am on Sunday. Played well on Wednesday so very much looking forward to playing over the weekend.

View attachment 31049

Click to expand...

Looks like we’re members of the same course


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 7, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			3rd game back tonight, half 5 tee. Managed to break 80 with a reasonable 78. Can't remember hitting any good/great shots but they must have been in there. Putted well with the trusty Bettinardi back in the bag.
1245 tomorrow to do it all again.

Shoulder and arm seem to be holding up as long as I don't try to over do it and smash the ball. Driving it around 220-230 on a good hit and around 200 on an average hit. But it seems to be going straight enough that I rarely find myself in troible, that helps a lot.
		
Click to expand...

This reduced distance thing isn't a bad craic after all, another round of not hitting far but hitting straight(ish). Followed yesterday's 78 with a 76 today and that was with doubles on the 6th and 13th. 

After my first game back I though about how I was going to get my distance back, and you know what? I am not going to try.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 7, 2020)

Played 18 yesterday with @Grant85 .  Good company as always and he played really well. Keep it up mate and that sub 80 round will be yours soon


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 9, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			Hope mar is in good condition playing it on tues morning
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what you thought after your round. Greens are getting a lot of water just now as the green staff had been furloughed, will be a couple of weeks before they are back to normal.


----------



## Red scorpion (Jun 9, 2020)

Enjoyed playing Course as always, greens bare on some parts and slow,did not spoil the enjoyment of playing.if all green staff furloghed then not much could heve been done.


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 9, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			Enjoyed playing Course as always, greens bare on some parts and slow,did not spoil the enjoyment of playing.if all green staff furloghed then not much could heve been done.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it, I'm out tomorrow at 5.50pm to lose more balls.


----------



## Red scorpion (Jun 9, 2020)

Never lost 1 net 71 best ever round there,opponent was not happy😀.seen the pond on 4 all dried up.in fact best round since restart.


----------



## Tommy10 (Jun 9, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			Never lost 1 net 71 best ever round there,opponent was not happy😀.seen the pond on 4 all dried up.in fact best round since restart.
		
Click to expand...

Well played  Yeah pond has dried up at 4th, still didn't stop me knocking one in there on Sunday.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 9, 2020)

Latest on the 5 mile "guideline"...

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf/scottish-golf-urged-reinforce-travel-guidelines-2877351


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Latest on the 5 mile "guideline"...

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf/scottish-golf-urged-reinforce-travel-guidelines-2877351

Click to expand...

couldn't see what it said. what was the jist... 5 miles travel only?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

had email from the Kings last night saying they were allowing visitors from next week, an attmt to get some cash flow, which would be welcome to the club, but members only allowed 2 times a week and they are hard to come by as it is, a few on FB not happy.

any other clubs in scotland allowing visitors??


----------



## KenL (Jun 10, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Latest on the 5 mile "guideline"...

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf/scottish-golf-urged-reinforce-travel-guidelines-2877351

Click to expand...

Wont happen (hopefully), will be ignored by most and the police won't be willing/able to deal with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

KenL said:



			Wont happen (hopefully), will be ignored by most and the police won't be willing/able to deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

what did it say?


----------



## KenL (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what did it say?
		
Click to expand...

Quote:

Scottish Golf has been urged to reinforce guidelines for recommended travel in phase one of lockdown restrictions being eased after a warning that the “broad five miles” could become law.
The message was delivered to the chief executives of all the sports governing bodies in Scotland in a letter from Joe FitzPatrick MSP, the Minister for Public Health, Sport and Wellbeing, and Mel Young, chair of sportscotland.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Conditions at my course have been nothing short of amazing but it's noticeable that they've had to leave the grass to grow among the trees - do NOT go in there! I'm hoping they don't decide to make that a permanent feature.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you changed your old forum name.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had email from the Kings last night saying they were allowing visitors from next week, an attmt to get some cash flow, which would be welcome to the club, but members only allowed 2 times a week and they are hard to come by as it is, a few on FB not happy.

any other clubs in scotland allowing visitors??
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have been allowing guests with members for about a week now and this week are allocating 2 hours a day for visitor booking. We don't do a lot of visitor tee times but any income will be welcome to the club.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had email from the Kings last night saying they were allowing visitors from next week, an attmt to get some cash flow, which would be welcome to the club, but members only allowed 2 times a week and they are hard to come by as it is, a few on FB not happy.

any other clubs in scotland allowing visitors??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we are allowing visitors.


----------



## 123* (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone rate our chances of being able to play at Royal Dornoch at the end of next month? Visitors becoming the norm down here so hoping 6 weeks should give us enough chance to play up there?!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

123* said:



			Anyone rate our chances of being able to play at Royal Dornoch at the end of next month? Visitors becoming the norm down here so hoping 6 weeks should give us enough chance to play up there?!
		
Click to expand...

at the moment anyone outside 5 miles is not allowed to play, even members, guys i know who live in Inverness can't play.
i suppose you will have to wait and seeor  pray to Nicola


----------



## CliveW (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			any other clubs in scotland allowing visitors??
		
Click to expand...

We are allowing members to bring guests, but only from one household. No visitors at the moment. Murrayshall appear to be encouraging visitors and I think Gleneagles is too. It would appear that courses attached to hotels rather than golf clubs are allowing visitors.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

CliveW said:



			We are allowing members to bring guests, but only from one household. No visitors at the moment. Murrayshall appear to be encouraging visitors and I think Gleneagles is too. It would appear that courses attached to hotels rather than golf clubs are allowing visitors.
		
Click to expand...

this was visitors not Guests, i think a few are unhappy as some are strugging to get a time still.

Nairn is not allowing guests and i don't think they plan to for some time


----------



## CliveW (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what did it say?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new. The original guidelines, as far as I recollect, was that it would be up to individual clubs to regulate whether or not they would allow members from over five miles away to play.


----------



## IanG (Jun 10, 2020)

No guests or visitors at our place just now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2020)

At 4.5 miles from the club I'm alright Jack . But its hard to get a decent tee time even mid week,  the course is mobbed with all these work shy furloughed folk
 About time yous were all back to work and leave us old duffers in peace


----------



## 123* (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			this was visitors not Guests, i think a few are unhappy as some are strugging to get a time still.

Nairn is not allowing guests and i don't think they plan to for some time
		
Click to expand...

By some time do you have a rough timescale?! 

If RD doesn’t allow us to play there we were hoping to play at Nairn. Surely clubs aren’t in a position to turn down £1000 per 4 ball?!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

123* said:



			By some time do you have a rough timescale?!

If RD doesn’t allow us to play there we were hoping to play at Nairn. Surely clubs aren’t in a position to turn down £1000 per 4 ball?!
		
Click to expand...

sorry i don't, at the moment with everyone Furloughed the courses are rammed with members, i'm struggling to even get a couple of times at nairn at the moment, course is rammed every day 8 am to 7PM. if people start going back to work, it might ease up.

i would say though if Nairn starts taking visitors Dornoch will to.

if you want to PM me, when we ease restrictions i will reply.


----------



## KenL (Jun 10, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Nothing new. The original guidelines, as far as I recollect, was that it would be up to individual clubs to regulate whether or not they would allow members from over five miles away to play.
		
Click to expand...

The SGU said that clubs should not police this and it was up to individuals to take a call.

I am surprised that this has reared its head again.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 11, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out again tonight - course is heading toward being the correct colour nicely

View attachment 31043

Click to expand...

Played the Ashludie course a number of years ago, played Monifieth a few times. Should really get back up for a visit again sometime.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 11, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Played the Ashludie course a number of years ago, played Monifieth a few times. Should really get back up for a visit again sometime.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off for a hit around the 'Ludie' in just over an hour - forecast was to be dry but overcast but it's been sunny all day with a bit of a breeze.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 11, 2020)

Out for a hit on my own tonight and watched my ball catch the edge of the cup and trickle six inches past on a par three - would have been my first hole in one had it gone in. Still at least I know the shot to hit when I'm on that tee on Sunday with company.

Course is really busy but most people are playing pretty quickly - two and a half hour rounds are the norm at the moment.


----------



## IanG (Jun 11, 2020)

Fun 18  late afternoon today. Putter behaved well delivering 3 birdies. Tough back 9 into an east wind but always nice to be back out there. Two ball rounds are a pretty consistent 2:50-3 hrs - so refreshing to play without any hold-ups.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 12, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit on my own tonight and watched my ball catch the edge of the cup and trickle six inches past on a par three - would have been my first hole in one had it gone in. Still at least I know the shot to hit when I'm on that tee on Sunday with company.

Course is really busy but most people are playing pretty quickly - two and a half hour rounds are the norm at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Best time ever to have a hole in one...  Nobody in the clubhouse to buy drinks for.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2020)

Had a wee day out down at Archerfield yesterday (only a wee bit over the 5 miles...). Played with my F-I-L and one of his cronies, a man who has held the Claret Jug more times than Tiger. 

Great afternoon for it yesterday and I must say the Fidra was in great shape despite only being 17 holes at the moment as the 4th green gets completely changed (and what a change it is too).

Have to admit the shoulder is a wee bit tight this morning so day of rest today.


----------



## KenL (Jun 12, 2020)

Only played the Firda once, really enjoyed it.
Did you get your shoes cleaned?  Not a fan of that aspect of Archerfield myself.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2020)

KenL said:



			Only played the Firda once, really enjoyed it.
Did you get your shoes cleaned?  Not a fan of that aspect of Archerfield myself.
		
Click to expand...

The clubhouse is closed at the moment. Its just the halfway huts that are open with the seating outside well spaced out. 
But hot food and drinks are still available which is good, the venison bolognese was superb.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 12, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Best time ever to have a hole in one...  Nobody in the clubhouse to buy drinks for. 

Click to expand...

Mmm - I'm not someone who associates drinking with golf anymore - but I'd have been happy for it to go in in company and delighted to be in a clubhouse buying a round. Having a hole in one while on my own is a nightmare thought though - I'll be aiming an inch to the right on Sunday when I'm on the same tee.


----------



## KenL (Jun 12, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The clubhouse is closed at the moment. Its just the halfway huts that are open with the seating outside well spaced out.
But hot food and drinks are still available which is good, the venison bolognese was superb.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, going indoors is certain death these days!

Venison bolognese is not for me but brilliant to hear you can get food.  Nothing at all available at my club, not even a toilet.


----------



## 123* (Jun 18, 2020)

Haven't really followed today's announcement but has it changed anything?


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2020)

123* said:



			Haven't really followed today's announcement but has it changed anything?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from 3 balls virtually nothing.
Still can't go into someone's house except for a quick pee.  So many people being let down (shop keepers, pub owners, families etc) A joke but come to expect it!


----------



## 123* (Jun 18, 2020)

Getting a bit more concerned with our trip next month! Most courses in England are allowing 4 ball visitors now, hopefully Scotland isn't too far behind!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2020)

123* said:



			Haven't really followed today's announcement but has it changed anything?
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly now 3 different households can meet outdoors / play  [ social distancing ] Hopefully by July 4 balls will be allowed, or you'll need to move in with your PP.


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2020)

123* said:



			Getting a bit more concerned with our trip next month! Most courses in England are allowing 4 ball visitors now, hopefully Scotland isn't too far behind!
		
Click to expand...

Is it after July 15?
That's currently when tourism may restart.


----------



## 123* (Jun 18, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is it after July 15?
That's currently when tourism may restart.
		
Click to expand...

The 26th!


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2020)

123* said:



			The 26th!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully fine but best keep in touch with accom and courses.


----------



## 123* (Jun 23, 2020)

Dornoch have just emailed me to confirm they will not be accepting visitors until 1st of August. Nightmare!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2020)

123* said:



			Dornoch have just emailed me to confirm they will not be accepting visitors until 1st of August. Nightmare!
		
Click to expand...

I think a few open comps will be cancelled unless the 5 mile travel rule is changed


----------



## KenL (Jun 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think a few open comps will be cancelled unless the 5 mile travel rule is changed 

Click to expand...

It is not a rule, it's a guideline.   I agree that opens will be cancelled but I would hope that they had cancelled them already.

ScotGov have just done a total u-turn and are saying all pupils will be in school from August 10 with zero social distancing requirements.

I think things will be pretty much back to normal by August.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			It is not a rule, it's a guideline.   I agree that opens will be cancelled but I would hope that they had cancelled them already.

ScotGov have just done a total u-turn and are saying all pupils will be in school from August 10 with zero social distancing requirements.

I think things will be pretty much back to normal by August.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to 2 clubs today re senior opens , both are waiting to see what phase 3 will allow before deciding.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

After scrolling through these posts, I'm thrilled that my Scottish friends are playing again. After all, you guys invented the game. Also, it appears you are doing a better job that we are at containing the virus. We're all over the place here in the states. I'm looking forward to visiting your wonderful country in the future. Our current plans are to attend The Open at St. Andrews in 2022. Hopefully, we'll all be "out of the woods" by then.


----------

